# to capture for de-orbit at the end of the telescope’s life



## msolgonza

tengo un problema con la traducción, ya que no se a que se refiere con 





> install a mechanism for a spacecraft to capture for de-orbit at the end of the telescope’s life


 
Por ejemplo, ¿qué significa todo en español? ¿Qué es de-orbit?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Hola *msolgonza*,binvenid@ al foro! 

El horrible *de-orbit* es uno más de los términos "_fabricados_" y completamente desnecesarios. Quiere decir _sacar de orbita_. Tu frase:
Instalar un mecanismo para que una nave espacial pueda recoger el telescopio al final de su vida útil​Saludos


----------



## msolgonza

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Grux

Pues jamás había leído ese _palabro_, pero creo que se entiende perfectamente siempre que se tenga una ligera idea del tema.

Lo que yo me pregunto es ¿cómo se diría en inglés de forma más ortodoxa?  remove from (the) orbit?


----------



## msolgonza

No lo creo, más bien supongo que "de-" es un prefijo, y no alude a la voz inglesa "the". De todas formas, no tengo conocimiento si tal prefijo existe y, si existiera, su significado.


----------



## Grux

No quería decir que el "de-" en "de-orbit" tenga nada que ver con "the".

Era simplemente para confirmar si resultaría apropiado utilizar la expresión "remove from orbit". Porque la idea desde luego es esa: quitar o sacar de orbita.


----------



## msolgonza

Sí, desde luego, no sé para qué la rebuscan tanto, la verdad! Creo que todos nos conformaríamos con las palabras que ya existen jajaja


----------



## coolbrowne

Correcto ('absolutely!' ). Esta es la idea





Grux said:


> ...confirmar si resultaría apropiado utilizar la expresión "remove from orbit". Porque la idea desde luego es esa: quitar o sacar de orbita.


De hecho, pasado el tiempo, quién sabe se quedaría más fiel si fuera
...nave espacial pueda recoger el telescopio *de su órbita* al final...​Saludos


----------



## msolgonza

Me quedo con la primera definición de _de-orbit _porque la últims induce a duda, al menos para la lectura. La primera definición me parece más clara, ya que necesitaba de ésta para un artículo que publiqué en mi página web. Estoy de acuerdo con que sería mejor aplicar "sacar de órbita" pero a veces ésto implica confusiones.


----------



## msolgonza

coolbrowne said:


> ...recoger el telescopio *de su órbita* al final...​


​cuando me refería a confusiones, me refiero a la frase citada. Gracias


----------

